# How To: Root and TWRP Recovery useing Kindle Utility by Vashypooh



## the_kwa (Dec 2, 2011)

I made some videos showing how to Root and install TWRP Recovery for the kindle fire, hope they help!

Rooting: (aslo how i got drivers to work)





TWRP Recovery:
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KFkG5HCbydc


----------

